# صناعة مواد العزل



## غريب الطباع (11 سبتمبر 2009)

وتصنع المواد العازلة كما يلي :
1 – الألياف الزجاجية Fiber Glass :
تكون المواد الأولية لمادة الزجاج الليفي والذي يطلق عليه أيضاً اسم الصوف الزجاجي أو الزجاج الليفي من الرمل والصودا وبعض الإضافات الأخرى التي يتم مزجها ومن ثم صهرها في فرن عند درجة (1400ْ) س حيث تنتقل بعدها إلى جهاز الغزل لتحويلها بطريقة الطرد المركزي إلى آلياف معدنية دقيقة . ثم يجري بعدهامعالجة الألياف بمادة رابطة راتنجية (Binder) ويتم إنتاج الزجاج الليفي بسماكات وكثافات وأشكال مختلفة تُشبه الصوف الصخري .
ويتميز الزجاج الليفي بمقاومته الكبيرة للإحتراق وقدرته على عزل الصوت ويُنصح بإستخدامه في المباني الحديدية . وهي مادة مشابهة لمادة الصوف الصخري حيث أن لها معامل إمتصاص ماء ورطوبة عادلي وقوة تحملها للضغط منخفضة جداً .
2 – الصوف الصخري Rock wool :
يتم صناعـة الصوف الصخري من الصخور الطبيعية ، ويمكن صناعتة أيضاً من خبث الحديد أو النحاس أو الرصاص بدلاً من الصخـور الطبيعية كمادة خام . 
ويتم صهر الخبث باستخدام الفحم كوقود ، ويغزل الصوف الصخري في ألياف بصب المادة المنصهرة في وعاء دوار . 
وتجفف الألياف بواسطة البخار وتبرد بسرعة لدرجة حرارة الغرفة . ويتم رش تلك الألياف مع مادة صمغية من الفينيل والتي تعمل كرابـط (Binder) وتُضغط ، ثم يتم معالجتها بتمريرها في فرن ، ويتم تقطيع الشرائح الناتجة بالحجم المناسب ، ويمكن إضافة مادة أخرى هي الزيوت المعدنية لتقي السطح ضد الأتربة والمياه ، ولا تتأثر خواصها من حيث الثبات ومقاومة الحريق بمرور الوقت أو تغير درجات الحرارة .
تتميز مادة الصوف الصخري بمقاومة عالية للحريق وقدرة عالية على عزل الصوت ويُعيبها قابليتها العالية لامتصاص الماء والرطوبة والمقاومة الضعيفة جداً للإنضغاط . 
3 – البوليسترين المدد (البوليسترين المشكل بالقولبة) Expanded or Molded Polystyrene :
يُعتمد في إنتاج مادة البوليسترين على عملية البلمرة لمادة الـ "ستايرين" الخام وهي مركب كيميائي عضوي من مشتقات البترول . ولصناعة البوليسترين يتم معالجة هذه الحبيبات حرارياً وبوجود مادة محفزة . ثم يجري خلط المركب بالماء الساخن وكميات من غاز الميثان (المساعد للتمدد ) وهو مايسمى بعملية البلمرة . ينتج عن عملية البلمرة هذه حبيبات صغيرة من البوليسترين تكون مشبعة بغاز الميثان . ويتم تصنيع مادة العزل الحراري من البوليسترين الحبيبي الممدد على ثلاثة مراحل وهي مرحلة التمدد الأولي للحبيبات ثم مرحلة إنضاج الحبيبات الممددة ثم أخيراً مرحلة القولبة والتي يجري فيها تعبئة قوالب الإنتاج النهائي بالحبيبات الممددة ثم يتم حقن الحبيبات الممددة في القوالب المغلقة ببخار الماء والذي يعمل على تتمدد الحبيبات وعلى تجميع سطوحها مما يؤدي إلى إلتحامها . 
4 – البوليسترين المشكل بالبثق Extruded Polystyrene : 
تعتمد صناعة هذا النوع من البوليسترين على المادة الناتجة عن عملية بلمرة الستايرين والمتمثلة في حبيبات البوليسترين وتتم عملية التصنيع بوضع المادة الخام أولاً وتمييعها بالحرارة في جهاز البثق ومن ثم خلطها بمادة رافعة (نافخة) (HCFC) غير ضارة بطبقة الأوزون ثم يجري بعدها الإستمرار في عملية بثق المادة المضغوطة من الجهاز إلى الجو الخارجي على شكل مادة لدنة ويمتاز البوليسترين المشكل بالبثق في تركيبه الخلوي بدرجة عالية من التجانس وبخلاياه المغلقة وبقدرة عالية في العزل حيث أن معامل التوصيل الحراري لهذه المواد يُعتبر منخفض جداً ويُنصح باستخدامها في المناطق المعرضة للماء أو الرطوبة دون الحاجة لاستخدام مواد أخرى لحمايتها من الماء أو الرطوبة وكما هو مستخدم في نظام السطح المقلوب الوارد ذكره لاحقاً وذلك لمقاومتها الكبيرة لإمتصاص الماء والرطوبة . 
5– مادة البوليوريثين Polyliurethene : 
هناك نوعان من مادة البوليريثين الرغوي يجري إنتاجهما لأغراض العزل الحراري والصوتي وهما البوليوريثين المرشوش وألواح البوليوريثين الصلبة (البوليوريثين المرن والبوليوريثين الجاسيء) ويتم إنتاج النوعين عن طريق تفاعل كيميائي بين كل من مادة الأيزوسيانيد مع مادة راتنيجية سائلة مثل الهيدروكسيل مع إضافة مواد محفزة وغازات نافخة مثل الفلوروكربون وتعتمد نوعية وجودة المادة المنتجة من البوليورثين على نوع المادة الراتنيجية المستعملة وكذلك المواد الأخرى الداخلة في عملية التصنيع مثل غازات النفخ ، المواد المحفزة والمواد المعيقة للإشتعال .. إلخ .
ويوصى عند تركيب مادة البوليوريثين في الأسطح (الأسقف) أن يتم تركيبها باستخدام النظام التقليدي المذكور لاحقاً بحيث تكون الألواح العازلة للحرارة تحت طبقة العازل المائي وذلك لحمايتها من الماء والرطوبة . وعند رش البوليوريثين في الموقع فإنه يتطلب فريق من العمالة المتخصصة في عملية التنفيذ للحصول على طبقة متجانسة وبكثافة ثابتة ما للسماكة المطلوبة . وبعد إتمام عملية الرش يجب تزويد سطح البوليورثين بطبقة واقية (Coating) وذلك لحماية المادة من تأثير مياه الأمطار وأشـعة الشمس الفوق بنفسجية .
وتستخدم تلك المواد لتغليف هياكل المباني ، وبذلك يمكن الحصول على عزل لكامل هيكل المبنى مما يقلل من تأثير العناصر ذات التوصيل الجيد للحرارة .
ويعمل معظم مصنعي تلك المواد على وجود وسائل لهروب بخار الماء الذي يمكن أن يتسرب لمادة العزل ، ويجب أن تُغطى بمادة غير قابلة للإشتعال عند إستخدامها كمادة عازلة للحرارة كما هو الحال في معظم إستخداماتها .
ويؤثر الزمن سلباً على تلك المادة ، وتتناسب درجة الإنكماش أو التمدد مع درجة الحرارة والرطوبة ومدة التعرض للحالات القصوى .
6 - البيرلايت الممدد Extruded Perlite :
البيرليت نوع من الصخور الزجاجية السيليكونية تتكون طبيعياً وتحتوى علي ماء متبلور 2-6% ويسخن البيرليت بدرجات حرارة مفاجئة تصل لأكثر من 870ْ فيتبخر الماء ويفور بسرعة كبيرة مما ينتج عنه تمدد الحبيبات مكونة عدد من الخلايا ويتضاعف حجمها من (4 – 20 ضعفاً) ونتيجة لهذا التمدد والفقاعات الهوائية داخل الحبيبات الأمر الذي يجعلها خفيفة الوزن لؤلؤية اللون ونظراً للخصائص والمميزات الفريدة لحبيبات البيرليت الممدد فإنها تستخدم في العديد من المجالات الزراعية والصناعية والإنشائية.
• ينتج البيرلايت الممدد كمادة عازلة على شكل حبيبات ممددة بيضاء اللون من هشيم المادة الطبيعية الصخرية المسماة البيرلايت وذلك بمعالجة المادة الأولية صناعياً بالحرارة مما يؤدي إلى تمددها ثم يتم تعريضها إلى درجات حرارة عالية ينتج عنه تميع السطح الخارجي للحبيبات ويتم إنتاج حبيبات البيرلايت الممدد بكثافات تتراوح بين 35 و 240 كغم/م3 وتُستعمل الحبيبات كمادة عازلة للحرارة لملء التجاويف والفراغات في مجالات البناء . وتحتوي المادة علىمسامات مفتوحة مملوءة بالهواء فهي عرضة لإمتصاص الماء بنسب عالية ولذلك يتم أحياناً معالجتها بمادة السليكون للتقليل من عملية إمتصاص الماء والرطوبة ويمكن خلط البيرلايت الممدد مع الإسمنت ليعطي خرسانة خفيفة عازلة وبأشكال مختلفة .
• تتنوع استخدامات البيرليت الممدد صناعياً نظراً لتعدد خواصه ومميزاته والقدرة علي العزل الحرارى لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة والعالية فهو اقتصادى ومنتشر حول العالم وسهل الإستخدام لإنخفاض موصليته الحرارية وعدم قابليته للإحتراق فيقلل البخر ويستخدم في عزل خزانات الغازات السائلة والوقود والكيماويات وحاويات النقل وصناديق التبريد ويستخدم في خلط الهيدروجين والهيليوم حين تخزن في أوعية كروية ثنائية التغليف ويوضع البيرليت الممدد بين الغلافين مع سحب الهواء منهما.
• ولقدرته العالية علي العزل في الدرجات العالية تتجاوز 1100م فيستخدم في صناعات المعادن والحديد والصلب والمصبوبات الحرارية ويدخل في صناعة العوازل الحرارية.

7- الخرسانة الخلوية : 
وهي خرسانة خفيفة منخفضة الكثافة بسبب حجم الخلايا والمسامات الهوائية الموزعة فيها والتي يتم إنتاجها عن طريق إضافة مسحوق أو محلول على شكل خليط يتفاعل بوجود الماء ضمن الكتلة الخرسانية الطازجة أثناء عملية الخلط ، ويعتبر مسحوق الألمنيوم المضاف لخلطة الخرسانة من أهم وأكثر المساحيق المستخدمة لإنتاج الخرسانة الخلوية حيث يتم إضافة مسحوق الألمنيوم إلى الإسمنت والرمل والماء في خلاطة مركزية . وبعد المزج مباشرة يتم صب الخليط الذي يكون على شكل عجينة سائلة في قوالب حسب المقاس المراد في التصميم .
ويحدث تفاعل الألمنيوم مع الجير وتتفاعل ألومينات الكالسيوم وغاز الهيدروجين لتكوين الخلايا المسامية في الخرسانة ، كما يمكن إضافة مادة هايدروكسيد الصوديوم للتعجيل في عملية توليد الهيدروجين اللازم لتشكيل الخلايا المسامية . وقد سجل هذا الاختراع في السويد عام 1929م ويوجد في أسواق المملكة تحت مسمى سيبوريكس . وتتراوح كثافة الخرسانة الخلوية بين (200 إلى 1400) كجم/م3 . وتنقص مقاومة هذا النوع من الخرسانة للكسر . وتزيد موصليتها للحرارة مع زيادة كثافتها . كما يجب معالجتها للحد من امتصاصها للرطوبة .
8 – الزجاج الرغوي :
وهو من المواد الخاملة ويتكون من الزجاج الصافي الذي لا يحتوي على أي مواد رابطة بين جزيئاته وهو مصنف من نوع المواد العازلة ذات التركيب الخلوي وتصل كثافته إلى (140 كجم/م3) ، وتبلغ موصليته الحرارية إلى (0.55 وات/م.سْ) فقط عند درجة حرارة (20)ْس ورغم احتوائه على مسامية عالية من الفراغات الهوائية إلا أنه يمتاز بمقاومة ميكانيكية عالية للكسر والشد والثني والقص وهو غير منفذ للماء وغير قابل للإحتراق ومجال ثباته الحراري هو بين (- 260ْ م) و (+ 430ْ م) . ويمكن استخدامه في الأماكن التي لا تزيد درجة حرارتها عن (250ْ م)


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد وننتظر المزيد ........


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز حقاً
شكرا لكم


----------



## عادل الفيصل (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات وهل تتوفر هذه الصخور في كل بلد و لها مردود اقتصادي ام تحتاج الى صخور معينه لاني اعرف ان معامل الصوف الصخري في السعودية و الاردن و الامارات فمن اين يجلبون هذه الصخور ؟


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور اخي على الجهود ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## غريب الطباع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

عادل الفيصل قال:


> مشكور اخي على المعلومات وهل تتوفر هذه الصخور في كل بلد و لها مردود اقتصادي ام تحتاج الى صخور معينه لاني اعرف ان معامل الصوف الصخري في السعودية و الاردن و الامارات فمن اين يجلبون هذه الصخور ؟


 
أخي الكريم بالنسبة للأردن يتم أستخراج هذه الصخور من منطقة النقب بجنوب الأردن وهي منطقة عنية بهذه الصخور وصخور السيلكا مع العلم أن صخور السيليكا بالأردن من أجود انواع الصخور بالعالم حيث تصل نسبة السيليكا فيها 99 %.....

تقبل فائق احترامي


----------



## دللة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## برهم السيد (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود وان امكن ممكن نعرف كثافة كل مادة قبل التشكيل وكثافتها بعد التشكيل ده ممكن يفيد اعضاء كثيرين 
وبارك الله فى علمك


----------



## شبيهه (20 مارس 2010)

جعلك الله ذخرا للاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## sosommmm (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد كتاب اسمه خرسانة الواحد والعشرين ضرورى


----------



## غسان شريم (16 ديسمبر 2010)

سيدي العزيز .
هل لديك شرح عن كيفية عمل المصنع والتكلفة 
اخوكم غسان يرغب في اشاء معمل في لبنان


----------



## م. عبدالله الكديم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني الكرام هل من الممكن تزويدي بخطوط انتاج لانتاج عوازل حرارية 
وشكراً


----------



## محمد حلمي الجهني (13 يناير 2012)

يحفظك الخالق علي هذا الموضوع لو سمحت تقدر تشرح لنا كيفية عمل خلطة العزل المائي ( الشرائح البيتومينية ) حيث يتم اذابة البوليمرات مع البيتومين لكني لا اعرف انواع البوليمرات ولا النسب لها


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

معلومات غاية بالروعة ومشكورين الشكر الوافر


----------

